# Moving to Rhodes in September, need advice please.



## aikaterine2 (May 16, 2011)

Hello all,

My husband and I are moving to Rhodes in September and need some advice. The biggest question is if anyone can recommend an English speaking solicitor and accountant?

We are coming for a visit in June to sign rental agreement, but do not have a tax ID. Our landlord tells us this will not be a problem, but we have read a lot of posts which suggest that you need one to sign a lease - any advice?

We own a business in the UK and will freelance for UK customers from Greece. Do we need to register business in Greece? Does this have implications for tax ID?

I have read a ton about medical insurance there and am confused. Is there an NHS equivalent? Do we need to pay NIC equivalent? Is IKA book for everyone or just retired? Does being self-employed change things? Does anyone have advice on best way to handle medical? Husband and I both have monthly prescriptions (4 between the two of us) which will need to be filled - so medical is big for us. 

Sorry for the many and varied questions and thank you, in advance, for any advice.


----------



## aikaterine2 (May 16, 2011)

I forgot a couple of things. 

Our medications are controlled, so I imagine we will need to see GP on Rhodes, any recommendations? Any recommended English-speaking pharmacists?

We are taking Greek lessons and hope to sign up for more when we move - but have a lot to take care of before we will be fluent. So any recommendations are greatly appreciated. 

Also what should we definately take care of whilst there in June (to prepare for September move)?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

You should most certainly get a Greek Tax number. You need this to get telephone & electric .Also needed for property rental. Its a requirement to buy a car also.
When are you coming next month ?
We live on Rhodes.
If you can let me have your email I can send you A translation & form for tax number


----------



## aikaterine2 (May 16, 2011)

*Sending email*



tpebop said:


> You should most certainly get a Greek Tax number. You need this to get telephone & electric .Also needed for property rental. Its a requirement to buy a car also.
> When are you coming next month ?
> We live on Rhodes.
> If you can let me have your email I can send you A translation & form for tax number


Thank you for replying. 

I have added you to my contacts and sent a 'friend request'. I assume this will allow me to send you a private message which contains my email. Please let me know if this does not work. Thanks again!!


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

It did not work
this is mine


----------



## aikaterine2 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you, email has been sent.


----------

